# Hard time finding Turkeys



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

I need some help, Me my wife and kids have the Southern Turkey tags going on right now, we have not had much luck only seen 3 hens, anyone willing to help? Places to try we live over by Richfield and willing to drive, just not sure where to go. Help


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

two years ago they doubled the number of tags in the state and then this year they doubled the number again hopefully this info is helpful to you . this is the reason I did not hunt turkeys this year


----------



## spencer_larsen (Jul 24, 2008)

I've been seeing them in the pine valley area west of cedar city and up near duck creek.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I have seen 1 near Enterprise and 3 near Pinto Pm me and i'll get you a map spot or cords.
Tony


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

for an evening out from richfield, try going to loa and then up the fremont river... i see birds in there every summer along the river way and above the reservoir. havent been in there in spring... so dont know about right now, but they have to be somewhere close...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

forgot... have also seen them south of loa on the boulder and the foothills.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This time of year you need to think like an elk hunter. They will be up high at around 9000 to 10000 feet. There are still a few gobblers that will respond to calling but you've got to find them just like elk. But when you do, they are very easy to call in now because the hens have all but gone to the nest for good now and they are very lonely. Most will come in on a string when you get them to gobble. And for hell sakes, get away from the roads! All those birds have had an education in Utard 101 for the last four weeks.

Ramrod, what are you gonna do when turkey tags go over the counter, quit hunting all together?

(_please, please, please...)_


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I talked with a guy who said he's been seeing turkeys up eight mile canyon just off I-15 south of Scipio. I saw a few birds near Pinto when I was hunting there. I also hunted in the Pine Valley area and got into a few tom's but never got a good shot.

I agree with Tex - you gotta hike a bit to get away from the call/ATV weary birds. I found those birds after 2 miles of hiking and last Thursday killed my Tom in an area where roads can't get you within 3 miles of it. But just like Tex said, once we found the turkey a slate call followed by a prrr and he came running.

Lastly, I was speaking with a friend who was down south of Moab riding his moto this past week and he said he saw 40 birds. Sorry I don't have more info than that.

PM me and I'll give you the scoop on where I was in Pine Valley and saw those few toms.


----------



## needsomehuntn (Sep 24, 2007)

Shot mine on Saturday at 9000 feet on the Boulders all the birds that we saw except one hen were at about this elevation.


----------

